# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  للنساء فقط ... عشر طرق لإرضاء الزوج دون اعتذار

## أم رفيعة

من الطبيعي جدا حدوث الخلافات بين الزوجين 
بل هي بهارات الحياة الزوجية كما يقال 
لكن كثير منا يجهل نكهة هذه البهارات .. فلا يعرف كيف يستغل الخلاف ليجدد الحب الذي خبت شعلته منذ فترة 
وحل محله فتور وملل ...
الإنسان بطبعه لا يحب الانكسار ولا يحب التذلل واظهار الضعف بقول" أنا آسف " أو " أعتذر عن خطئي "

وفي هذا الموضوع ..
وضعت بين يديك سيدتي عشر طرق لتعتذري لزوجك دون الحاجة إلى التأسف المباشر 
ذلك أنه من الحكمة ألا تعتادي على الاعتذار بطريقة واحدة لسببين 
الأول: حتى لا يمل زوجك من اسلوبك ... فيفقد الاعتذار معناه الحقيقي ويصبح مجرد كلمات نرددها دون احساس
الثاني : حتى لا يعتاد على مبادرتك للاعتذار دوما فيتكون لديه انطباع عنك يوحي بالضعف والاستسلام للاعتذار المباشر دون التفكير في حل آخر 

تأملي التالي :

اكتبي ورقة رقيقة معبرة كتلك التي كنت تكتبينها أيام الخطوبة ( بعد عقد القران ) محتوياتها عاطفية بحتة ولا تتناول المشكلة التي بينكما بتاتا ... فقط عبري عن حبك وذيليها بتوقيهك المميز ........... قبلة باحمر الشفاة ...

اجلسي في حجر زوجك اذا كان جالسا او تعلقي بظهره اذا كان واقفا وافعلي ما تفعله الطفلة حينما تتودد لأبيها وانظري في عينيه ببراءة ودون ان تتفوهي بأي كلمة ...

امسكي بتلابيب زوجك ( مقدمة ثوبه من الأمام ) وتكلمي بلهجة تهديد مرحة (مازحة) لو ما سامحتنيش هأتلك واشرب من دمك وبعد كدة هأطعك حتة حتة واخلي الدبان لزرأ ما يعرفلكش طريء...


الترجمة لغير الناطقين باللهجة المصرية الرائعة : 
لولم تسامحني فسأقتلك وأقطعك إربا إربا ولن يعرف الذباب الأزرق طريقا للوصول اليك ....

تمارضي يوما ...
واطلقي الآهات وتألمي بشدة ( يا مسكينة) والزمي مكانك فأنت لا تستطيعين الحركة 
وليس اسهل عليك من ذرف دموع التماسيح لاجادة الدور وسيهرع اليك حتما وسيسقط من نفسه كل شيء....

دعيه يوما يعود ويتفاجأ بالطريقة الرومانسية التي رتب بها المنزل وتلك الشموع الموزعه هنا وهناك وبتلات الورود المنثورة في كل مكان والأضاءة الخافتة والهدوووووء العجيب بينما تقبع هناااك في الركن البعيد الهاديء امرأة جميلة وجذااابة جدا ومثيرة في هندامها وحركاتها ونظراتها وكأنها تخبره بأفعالها أنها تعتذر عن ما صدر منها قبل أيام ....... بليلة حالمة وبدون كلام .

حضري ( الحلو) الذي يحبه زوجك وتفنني في تزيين الطبق ثم اتركيه له على مكتبه اثناء تواجده في دورة المياه مثلا 
أو ارسليه له مع أحد ابنائك " تقول لك ماما اتفضل الحلا اللي تحبه بالعافية" 

تجاهليه مع ممارسة الاغراء غير المتعمد ...
مثلا....
ألبسي تنورة قصيرة جدا ثم انحني على الأرض باحثة عن خاتمك الذي وقع منك وامكثي فترة وأنت تبحثين ..فخاتمك الذهبي مفقود ويستحق البحث !!
ولن أسهب كثيرا فسأدع الباقي لبنات أفكارك


قبلي زوجك بين عينيه وقولي بصوت خااافت " لا أطيق بعدك " أو " أحبك بالرغم من مقاطعتك لي " 
أو " لا أستغني عن وجودك " ... أو اي عبارة من شأنها أن تذيب جبال الجليد على قلبه ويعود إليك راضيا 

ولكن متى؟؟؟
عندما يكون قد استلقى على سريره وأغمض عينيه بحيث يبدو نائما ولكنه في الحقيقة لم ينم بعد ...
واذا فتح عينيه ونظر اليك ( أنت تعرفين أنه مستيقظ) تظاهري بالخجل و بأنك فوجئت فقد كنت تحسبينه نائما ( يابريئة)... 

زوجك الآن خارج المنزل وبينكما خصام ..
ارتدي قميصا طويلا ومفتوحا وسرحي شعرك ودعيه منسدلا وتعطري جيدا ( العطر أهم مافي الموضوع) اختاري العطر الذي يفضله زوجك ..
دعي التلفاز مفتوحا والاضاءة كذلك وراقبي قدوم زوجك من النافذة ...
واذا تأكدت من ذلك استلقي على الأريكة وفي حضنك ( صورته) وحاولي تغطية وجهك ببعض خصلات شعرك وتظاهري بالنوم ...
وعند دخوله تظاهري بالفزع من النوم فورا حتى لا يرى حركة عينيك ويعرف أنك لست نائمة ..
ثم تظاهري بالاحراج وخبئي الصورة خلف ظهرك بحيث يكون وجهها ظاهرا واتجهي مسرعة نحو غرفة النوم بحيث يلمح الصورة خلف ظهرك
ثم ضعيها في احد الادراج واغلقي الدرج بقوة ليسمع صوت ارتطامه واتجهي نحو دورة المياه لتعطي زوجك فرصة ليشبع فضوله 
ومعرفة صاحب الصورة ...
ء
اثناء تصفحك للمنتدى .. افتحي صفحة أحد المواضيع التي تتحدث عن الأزواج بحيث يكون ذلك الموضوع مناسبا لأن تكتبي ردا يعبر عن مدى حبك لزوجك وتقديرك له وتختميه بدعوات جميييلة له ... ثم ( انسي) الصفحة مفتوحة على الشاشة وانشغلي باعمال المنزل


آمل أن تكون هذه الطرق قد نالت استحسانك أو على الاقل بعضها 
تمنياتي لكل زوجين بحياة سعيدة موفقة


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## umRashid

واااااااااااااايد روووووووووووووعه تسلمين اختيه عالموضوووع ان شاءالله يوم بعرس بسوي كل الي كاتبتنه بس ان شاءالله والله يبعد الزعل امبين كل زوجين

----------


## أم رفيعة

> واااااااااااااايد روووووووووووووعه تسلمين اختيه عالموضوووع ان شاءالله يوم بعرس بسوي كل الي كاتبتنه بس ان شاءالله والله يبعد الزعل امبين كل زوجين


مشكووووره قلبي على المرور الطيب وياااااااااارب اشوفج عروووس

----------


## الوفاء777

روووووووووووعة الغاليه ..............في اشياء سويتها والها مفعول سحري ..بنجرب الباقي 

مشكووورة الغاليه عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## أم رفيعة

> روووووووووووعة الغاليه ..............في اشياء سويتها والها مفعول سحري ..بنجرب الباقي 
> 
> مشكووورة الغاليه عالموضوع الحلو


العفو قلبي الله يدووم المحبه

----------


## شوق الغلا

يسلمووو حبيبتي ...

أفكار حلوه ومفييييييده فعلا..

----------


## ام الليل

تسلمين الغالية عالموضوع انا اايد ان الوحدة ما تكرر كلمة اسفه وان يكون الاعتذار بطرق ثانية وانتي ما شاء الله عيلج ما ققصرتي بس في اشياء انا اذا شفته فالتلفزيون استحي اطالعه وين بعد انا اسويه شرات انها تبوسه وترمس اونه هو نايم او انها هي تدعي الرقاد وتخش صورته يعني وجهت نظر بس الافكار روووعه

----------


## أم رفيعة

> يسلمووو حبيبتي ...
> 
> أفكار حلوه ومفييييييده فعلا..


العفو قلبي

----------


## أم رفيعة

> تسلمين الغالية عالموضوع انا اايد ان الوحدة ما تكرر كلمة اسفه وان يكون الاعتذار بطرق ثانية وانتي ما شاء الله عيلج ما ققصرتي بس في اشياء انا اذا شفته فالتلفزيون استحي اطالعه وين بعد انا اسويه شرات انها تبوسه وترمس اونه هو نايم او انها هي تدعي الرقاد وتخش صورته يعني وجهت نظر بس الافكار روووعه


العفو قلبي والله يحفظج من كل شر

----------


## بتوته

تخيلي انا اسوي وحده من ها الحركات وهوه طنشني ..... يالفضاااااااااايح,,,
بيسوي عمره يدلع عليه بس بيتم مااااد البوز

----------


## ميميه88

زوجك الآن خارج المنزل وبينكما خصام ..
ارتدي قميصا طويلا ومفتوحا وسرحي شعرك ودعيه منسدلا وتعطري جيدا ( العطر أهم مافي الموضوع) اختاري العطر الذي يفضله زوجك ..
دعي التلفاز مفتوحا والاضاءة كذلك وراقبي قدوم زوجك من النافذة ...
واذا تأكدت من ذلك استلقي على الأريكة وفي حضنك ( صورته) وحاولي تغطية وجهك ببعض خصلات شعرك وتظاهري بالنوم ...
وعند دخوله تظاهري بالفزع من النوم فورا حتى لا يرى حركة عينيك ويعرف أنك لست نائمة ..
ثم تظاهري بالاحراج وخبئي الصورة خلف ظهرك بحيث يكون وجهها ظاهرا واتجهي مسرعة نحو غرفة النوم بحيث يلمح الصورة خلف ظهرك
ثم ضعيها في احد الادراج واغلقي الدرج بقوة ليسمع صوت ارتطامه واتجهي نحو دورة المياه لتعطي زوجك فرصة ليشبع فضوله 
ومعرفة صاحب الصورة 


هههههههههه
والله انج مب هينه بسويها

----------


## أم رفيعة

> زوجك الآن خارج المنزل وبينكما خصام ..
> ارتدي قميصا طويلا ومفتوحا وسرحي شعرك ودعيه منسدلا وتعطري جيدا ( العطر أهم مافي الموضوع) اختاري العطر الذي يفضله زوجك ..
> دعي التلفاز مفتوحا والاضاءة كذلك وراقبي قدوم زوجك من النافذة ...
> واذا تأكدت من ذلك استلقي على الأريكة وفي حضنك ( صورته) وحاولي تغطية وجهك ببعض خصلات شعرك وتظاهري بالنوم ...
> وعند دخوله تظاهري بالفزع من النوم فورا حتى لا يرى حركة عينيك ويعرف أنك لست نائمة ..
> ثم تظاهري بالاحراج وخبئي الصورة خلف ظهرك بحيث يكون وجهها ظاهرا واتجهي مسرعة نحو غرفة النوم بحيث يلمح الصورة خلف ظهرك
> ثم ضعيها في احد الادراج واغلقي الدرج بقوة ليسمع صوت ارتطامه واتجهي نحو دورة المياه لتعطي زوجك فرصة ليشبع فضوله 
> ومعرفة صاحب الصورة 
> 
> ...


الله يوفقج يااااااااااقلبي

----------


## دمعة شقى

الله لاييب الزعل ان شاءالله بين زوجين قولو آآآآآآآآآمين ..
وان شاءالله لمه اعرس اذا صار اي تش بسيط بسوي هالحركات الراهيه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
يسلموووووووووووو ..

----------


## أم رفيعة

> الله لاييب الزعل ان شاءالله بين زوجين قولو آآآآآآآآآمين ..
> وان شاءالله لمه اعرس اذا صار اي تش بسيط بسوي هالحركات الراهيه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> يسلموووووووووووو ..


ان شااااءالله اشوفج عروووووووووووس قلبي

----------


## الدلووعة

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## رجاااااااوي

الله يقوينا بس............

----------


## أم رفيعة

اشكركم خواتي على المرور الحلووووووو

----------


## أستغفرالله

مشكووورة الغاليه عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## اناناسة

والله انج شيطونة صغيرونة يا حبيبتي ام رفيعة 

ما توقعت هالموضوع من طرفج انتي هههههههههههههههههه

ام رفيعة 

دوووم كنت احسبج وحدة كبيرة و جدية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلميييييييييييييييييييين صدددددددددددق الموضوع اكثر من الرائع 

طبعأ اسوي بعضهم و الباقي في الطرييييييييييييييق ان شاءالله ههههههههههههههه

----------


## zoomyat

افكارج حلوة ...

وممكن اتضيفين فكره ثانيه سويتها مره ..
يوم تزعلين سوي عمرج مب مهتمه فيه ,, وقولي له بسير بيت ابوي مثلا او اي مكان..
وسيري الصالون ..
سشوري شعرج بالطريقه اللي يحبها .. واشتري له هديه عطر يديد توه نازل مثلا .. وردي البيت كملي كشختج ولبسي لبس يديد او لبس يحبه .. 
وكتبي له في بطاقه كلمات حب وحطيها على الهديه فوق مخدته ... 
يوم بيقرا البطاقه ويشوفج عروس بينسى انه اصلا كان زعلان  :Smile:

----------


## أم رفيعة

الله علييييييييكم انا اباااكم دوووووووم جي مهتمييييييييييين في ريااايلكم ومشكووووووووورين على المشااركه

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

عيني يا عيني على الأفكار الحلوه
تسلمين الغالية

----------


## ام سلطان الدرعي

مشكورة الغلا

----------


## أم رفيعة

ربي يحفظكم ان شاءالله

----------


## ام عمر1

حركات حلوه ..
"يعطيج العافيه..

----------


## أم رفيعة

الله يعاافيج قلبي

----------


## UmSawaf

*تسلميييين ياحلوووه على الموووضوع الحلوووو
ويالله نبى نشوووف مواضيعج المميزه*

----------


## أم رفيعة

العفو غاالياااتي والله شرفتوني

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

مشكووورة الغاليه عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## أم منصور5

تسلمين الغاليه...

----------


## أم رفيعة

اشكركم خوااتي عل المرور الطييييب

----------


## البسمه البريئه

مشكووورة الغاليه عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## أم رفيعة

العفووو قلبي

----------


## أم رفيعة

> واااااااااااااايد روووووووووووووعه تسلمين اختيه عالموضوووع ان شاءالله يوم بعرس بسوي كل الي كاتبتنه بس ان شاءالله والله يبعد الزعل امبين كل زوجين

----------


## Barbie80

مشكووووره و تسلمين

----------


## أم رفيعة

عفو قلبي

----------


## أم نور الدنيا

أفكارروووووووووووووووووووووعه بنطبقها ان شاءالله

----------


## أم رفيعة

مشكووووووووره قلبي

----------


## أم رفيعة

> واااااااااااااايد روووووووووووووعه تسلمين اختيه عالموضوووع ان شاءالله يوم بعرس بسوي كل الي كاتبتنه بس ان شاءالله والله يبعد الزعل امبين كل زوجين


 :Sob7an:   :Sob7an:   :Sob7an:   :Sob7an:   :Sob7an:

----------


## ياورد

هلا والله ...


مشكووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية على هالموضوع الرائع والأفكار الحلوة ...

وننتظر المزيد ......................

----------


## أم رفيعة

اشكرج قلبي

----------


## أم رفيعة

هلا والله فيكم
 :Sob7an:   :Sob7an:   :Sob7an:   :Sob7an:

----------


## أم رفيعة

حمد الله

----------

